# Metal longbow



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Many years ago, a British company made a take down all metal longbow called the Apollo. I believe Hoyt Archery imported them-

being aluminum they could fail-drastically

http://www.archeryhistory.com/recurves/pics/apollo50.jpg

STASH of AT might be a good one to PM since he submitted the pictures

I recall an ad for these on archery history featuring Ann Hoyt


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Here it is

http://www.archeryhistory.com/longbows/pics/hoyt53.jpg


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

DM - 

Since it has metal limbs, I wouldn't try to string it, much less shot it. Metals fatigue, and most of the attempts at metal limbed bow in the 50's were either recalled, or failed. 

I'm really surprised Hoyt had anything to do with it, Earl knew better.

Viper1 out.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree with Viper, dont string or shoot. I have several metal bows in my collection and I dont string any of them. Go here to see some of them:
http://www.neoreality.com/archery/bows.htm

I have a couple not pictured too. One being a Swedish make very simular to the Apollo.

I read a story somewhere about one metal bow company that had a failure where it severly hurt an archer after a failure causing the company to stop making them. I want to say it was Grimes but I cant remember.


----------



## Uzername1 (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a very original Apollo Hawk strings original has leather arrow holder plus original book paperwork intact complete with it and I would be greatfull of any help with a value of it actually or if interested do not hesitate to contact myself at [email protected] or text me on 0414103488 though text first as will not answer unknown numbers please thank you all for a great site and any help you may have with this bow.
Cheers Michael Millane
0414103488


----------

